# Start a t-shirt print service w/ a fullment serivce



## neeci2 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello every1. question, I want to start a clothing line. Decided to go w/ starting w/ t-shirts. Dont have big money like that as of right now to get the factory set up ( if you know what I mean) I got an idea to start a t-shirt print service w/ the fullment service to gain money to get my clothing line off the ground. You know printing shirts for family reunions, events and what not. I just want yall opoinion on the idea of do something like that, and if any one has done that before.  

Thanks for all the informaton jewels 
I love this site
Neeci


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, there are lots of people on the forums who have printing businesses  

I don't know if what you described would be called "fulfillment", since family reunion shirts and event shirts are usually shipped all directly to the customer.

Fulfillment involves warehousing, individual order processing (one shirt at a time to end customers), things like that.

But I know lots of people who do printing for others to fund their other ventures (like their clothing lines)

You can learn all about it in the different areas of the forum that deal with your printing type.


----------



## neeci2 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Rodney for the insight. I see what you are saying. But my thing is I want to use the fullment service (i.e. print mojo, cafe press etc...) to start a local print service that will cater to events such as printing shirts for family reunions and kids sports teams. You see I dont have the money for the equitment and the supplies, so I figure I can use them. Market as my bus. They get the shirts they need I get paid and I have cash flow to start up my clothline. I wanted to know has any one done that before. 

Thanks 
Neeci


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

neeci2 said:


> Thanks Rodney for the insight. I see what you are saying. But my thing is I want to use the fullment service (i.e. print mojo, cafe press etc...) to start a local print service that will cater to events such as printing shirts for family reunions and kids sports teams. You see I dont have the money for the equitment and the supplies, so I figure I can use them. Market as my bus. They get the shirts they need I get paid and I have cash flow to start up my clothline. I wanted to know has any one done that before.
> 
> Thanks
> Neeci


Ok, thanks for the clarification.

I think you might want to look into "contract printing". Or working as a "sales person" for a local t-shirt printing company.

Ordering items through CafePress (print on demand) and then reselling those items to a customer who is looking for custom printing is probably not going to work too well. The pricing is probably going to be too high.

PrintMojo (and most other fulfillment places) are a place for fulfillment if you are selling your own t-shirt designs to customers (like one at a time). With CafePress, the orders are printed as each single customer orders them. With PrintMojo, you prepay for the t-shirts you want done (screen printed) and they are warehoused at PrintMojo.

It sounds like you want to find customers needing custom printing, collect the order, get the printing done, and then deliver the printed goods to the customer.

That normally wouldn't be done via "fulfillment", that would be done via a contract printer or a printer you setup to work with who will print your orders and dropship them to you or directly to your customer as a 'blind ship' under your name. There are definitely profit margins to be made in this business model. Some people call them t-shirt "brokers"

I think checking with local printers in your phone book would be a good start. Then you can expand your search to Google. You can also post a message in our t-shirt printing referrals section to help find someone who might be willing to work with you.


----------



## neeci2 (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh ok I see what you are saying. I already have an acct w/ mojo and spreadshirt and when I want to see if I could order like 50 or so tee w/ a family reunion theme on the back its charging me a arm and leg and that w/o the commisson. So I see you point. Thanks for the advice


----------

